# [Mini Howto] uvesafb nastepca vesafb-tg

## jodri

Jak wiemy, użytkownicy AMD64 nie mają szczególnego wyboru przy wyborze framebuffera. Praktycznie pozostaje im tylko vesafb.

Jest jednak alternatywa: uvesafb.  To nadchodząca nowa wersja sterownika vesafb-tng. 

Mogą ja rownież zastosować użytkownicy platformy x86. Strona domowa projektu: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

Dla posiadaczy jądra gentoo- sources 2.6.22-r3: ściagamy latkę  z http://www2.incith.com/~incith/uvesafb-0.1-rc2-gentoo-2.6.22-r1.diff.bz2

Instalacja

```
mv uvesafb-0.1-rc2-gentoo-2.6.22-r1.diff.bz2 /usr/src/linux

bunzip2 uvesafb-0.1-rc2-gentoo-2.6.22-r1.diff.bz2

patch -p1 < uvesafb-0.1-rc2-gentoo-2.6.22-r1.diff

```

Teraz instalacja jadra. Nalezy wlaczyc: 

```
Device Drivers --->connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker and

Graphics support ---> Userspace VESA VGA graphics support
```

Budujemy kernel, nastepnie należy przekompilować pakiet klibc. Jest to ważne, gdyż pakiet klibc musi zostać skompilowany ze spatchowanym drzewem kernela.

```
emerge klibc
```

Instalujemy v86d.

```
emerge v86d
```

Rekonfigurujemy kernel 

```
General Setup --->Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support  

podac sciezke: /usr/share/v86d/initramfs w Initramfs source file(s).
```

Przebudować kernel.

Teraz wystarczy dodac wywołanie do swego boot managera i cieszyc się z framebufera  :Smile:  .

W moim przypadku (grub) linia wyglada nastepująco:

```
kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda2 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

Uwagi: patch na stronie domowej dotyczy jadra vanilla-sources . Patche do innych kerneli mozna znalezc w tym watku: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-568721-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

----------

## binas77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> przekompilować pakiet klibc. 
> 
> 

 

no to mamy:

```

[root]::[Binasiewicz]/usr/src/linux/include# emerge klibc

Calculating dependencies                 ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/klibc-1.5 to /

 * klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/portage/dev-libs/klibc

  digest.assumed                 4

   digest-klibc-1.1::klibc-1.1.tar.bz2

   digest-klibc-1.2.1-r1::klibc-1.2.1.tar.bz2

   digest-klibc-1.2.1-r2::klibc-1.2.1.tar.bz2

   digest-klibc-1.4.12::klibc-1.4.12.tar.bz2

   digest-klibc-1.4.13::klibc-1.4.13.tar.bz2

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-gentoo-r5

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5/work

 * CTARGET = x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 * Your kernel sources are not configured for your chosen arch!

 * (KERNEL_ARCH="", ARCH="x86_64")

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/klibc-1.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 23:   Called source '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5/temp/environment'

 *   environment, line 1652:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   environment, line 766:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   environment, line 42:   Called src_unpack

 *   klibc-1.5.ebuild, line 77:   Called die

 *

 * Your kernel sources are not configured for your chosen arch!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

bugzilla i google nie za wiele mówi.

emerge --info :

```

[root]::[Binasiewicz]/usr/src/linux/include# emerge --info -v

Portage 2.1.3.7 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 2.0.0_rc3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 25 Aug 2007 07:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5, 2.5.1-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17.50.0.18

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3 -s"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

CG_COMPILER_EXE="/usr/bin/cgc"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLORFGBG="default;default"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -msse3 -s"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="candy ccache digest distlocks metadata-transfer nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 2 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.1.7-r2/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENERATION="2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.intergenia.de http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.ynet.sk/pub http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

HISTFILE="/root/.zsh_history"

HISTIGNORE="[   ]*:&:bg:fg:clear"

HISTSIZE="2000"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDEDIRS="/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/3.5:/usr/kde/3.5:/usr:/usr/local"

KDEWM="/usr/bin/beryl-manager"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="48"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LINGUAS="pl"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:

cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:

st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:

*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:

*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:

*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:

*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:

*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:

*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:

*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:

*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:

*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:

*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:

*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:

*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:

/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.17.50.0.18/man:

/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/man:

/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:

/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

OLDPWD="/usr/src/linux/include"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.2.0:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:

/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig:/usr/qt/3/lib32/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="2"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10:/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8:/usr/lib64/klibc"

PWD="/usr/src/linux/include"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 2 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.2.0:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:

/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBYOPT="-rauto_gem"

SAVEHIST="1000"

SHELL="/bin/zsh"

SHLVL="1"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="3dnow 7zip X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa amarok amd64 amr arts audiofile bash-completion berkdb bindist bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope css cups dbus directfb dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm ggi gif gimp gmp gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gstreamer hal iconv imagemagick imlib ipod isdnlog ithreads jabber java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kig-scripting lame lcms lm_sensors lua lzo mad md5sum midi mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mng modplug motiflibcaca mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack musicbrainz nas ncurses network network-cron nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal openexr opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd profile python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby sdl session slang smp sms sndfile speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl stats svg symlink syslog tcl tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vim-syntax vorbis wavpack wmf xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_MINUS="-savedconfig -kerberos -gtk -gnome -dga -ldap -esd -dri -ipv6 -timidity -rle -dv -pango -dxr3 -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -jingle"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

VMHANDLE="blackdown-jdk-1.4.2"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthCBnEw2"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

PZDR 

B.

Arfrever: Pocięcie długich linii

----------

## kodziek

Hm, moze ktos bedzie wiedzial co u mnie w pewnym sensie nie dziala.

Mam kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r8

skompilowany z obsluga uvesafb, klibc przemergowane po wkompilowaniu uvesafb w kernel, zainstalowane v86d i podana sciazke w kernelu, plos rekompilacja, a takze taki wpis w grubie:

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda1 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

Efekt jest taki, ze w ogole nie zmienia mi rozdzialki i przy starcie mam standardowo wielka rozdzialke.

mam grafike GeForce2 MX/MX 400 ze sterownikiem nvidia-drivers-96.43.07

Kolega ma podobny problem, ze niby uvesafb dziala, ale nie zmienia rozdzialki, tylko ze na karcie intela... 

czy ktos sie z tym juz spotkal i moze wie jak na to zaradzic?

pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie w /dev jest fb, moge sobie film oglądać na standardowej rozdziałce (wątpliwa przyjemnośc), ale nie potrafie zmienic rozdziałki na 1280x800, ba, nawet na 1024x786 nie da rady. intel gma 950 x3100.

----------

## Qlawy

Nie jestem do końca pewny o co wam chodzi, ale najnowszy kernel (tj 2.6.27 - mowa o gentoo-sources) ma wsparcie dla uvesafb standardowe, nie potrzeba, żadnych łatek, w sierpniu już dawno w gentoo-sources było uvesafb. Reszta How-To z pierwszego posta jest generalnie dobrze napisana i ma działać. Z tego co wiem nie da się ustawić rozdziałki typu WVGA lub WXGA na konsoli, obslugiwane są tylko klasyczne 4:3

wpis w grub.conf:

```
kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap resume2=swap:/dev/sda3
```

czyli taki jak ma kodziek przynajmniej w sekcji video, proponuję poczytać dmesg, albo jakimś cudem przyjrzeć się co ciekawego wypisuje tuż przed bootwanie grub. Jednak dmesg sam powinien wystarczyć.

```
dmesg | grep fb
```

lub też

```
dmesg | grep uvesafb
```

dla zainteresowanych, to co zwarca u mnie, działający uvesafb:

```
Command line: root=/dev/sda5 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap resume2=swap:/dev/sda3 default_utf8=1

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap resume2=swap:/dev/sda3 default_utf8=1

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f8000000 - fbffffff

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff has been reserved

uvesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0, OEM: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 60 Hz, hf = 50 kHz, clk = 73 MHz

uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20004b00000, using 7872k, total 7872k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
```

----------

## kodziek

Tak, zgadza sie, ja nie musialem nakladac latek, tylko wlaczyc to i przekompilowac kernel i tak zrobilem.

Problem jest taki, ze mi nie chce zmienic na rodzialke 4:3 (1024x768)

dmesg |grep fb zrwaca:

```
 root@koduina ~ (-; dmesg | grep fb

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

uvesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV11 Board, Chip Rev B2, OEM: NVidia, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c4a0

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc4e5, set palette = c00cc56a

uvesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 150 Hz, hf = 69 kHz, clk = 2550 MHz

uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1875

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 7500k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
```

----------

## rivivarius

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> Z tego co wiem nie da się ustawić rozdziałki typu WVGA lub WXGA na konsoli, obslugiwane są tylko klasyczne 4:3

 to raczej zalezy od karty graficznej. karty nvidii od gf8xxx obsluguja juz wxga, wsxga itp

----------

## Poe

z chęcią przetestuję. 

btw. wczoraj dodałem to mini how-to do FAQ.

----------

